
The Future of Monetization Isn’t What It Used to Be - steveip
https://medium.com/advr-content-discovery/the-future-of-monetization-isnt-what-it-used-to-be-6ff09ebc52e2
======
franktanktwo
There's nothing wrong with "sponsored content," as log as it meets the same
quality bar of the content I consume. I don't like shit games, I don't like
shit ads. I like funny, clever, or otherwise good ads, just like I like good
games.

